# June honey comb and wax moths



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in Ct. and have a nice frame of capped honey comb I want to pull. Is it best to be safe and freeze the comb before packaging or is it early enough in the season that wax moths / eggs are not an issue?


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

It is always a good idea to freeze your combs for 24 hours before packaging. I ask you, what can it hurt to do the freezing first?


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Daddy'sBees said:


> It is always a good idea to freeze your combs for 24 hours before packaging. I ask you, what can it hurt to do the freezing first?


You're right probably a good idea just to be safe.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Will freezing honey damage the bacteria in it like heating it does? Would this make it technically no long raw honey? That's my only concern. I know the industry has some strict rules on how you can and cannot label honey to sell it. My goal is to sell 100% organic and unprocessed honey. I'd like to be able to just cut out a comb, toss it in a jar and seal it up. This is great too because I'm lazy and don't want to have to deal with an extractor or crushing/draining the comb. 

So again, does freezing the honey have an effect on the good bacteria in raw honey like heating it would?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I doubt it would Tom, it depends on the stage of the bacteria. I would imagine most of it is in sporulated form as active bacteria in your honey would degrade it over time. Cold shouldn't denature enzymes destructively either.


----------

